# Puppy coat



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Please can someone tell me at what age they loose their puppy coat. Pepsi is 14 weeks and I have noticed for the first time hair on the floor. Not sure if this is her puppy coat coming out or if i just have a shedding poo as the heating has been on? not bothered either way although hubby told me she was going back  he was only kidding. While I am asking at what age do the loose their puppy teeth?

Thanks
X


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Hi there
Puppy teeth start falling out at about 16 weeks and adult coat comes in at around 8-9 months I believe.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Their teeth start to fall out at about 4 months, I never found any of Lola's front teeth but did find her back teeth dotted around! Chewing cold, raw carrots helps dislodge them and soothe at the same time. I found that they fell out all at once almost (front teeth first then back teeth a few wks later) but the new teeth come through within a few days. I think adult coats tend to come in at about 8 months. Lola used to shed more when she was younger but now at 6 months she hardly sheds at all. I have read on here a few times that they can have a week or two where they shed more a couple of times a year and then go back to normal.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Meadow is 20 weeks today, and has all her small front puppy teeth now, her larger teeth are still coming through.

Her coat started to change noticeably at about 15 weeks, with her new adult coat starting to show along her back under the puppy fluff, it was easy for us to see as her puppy fluff is very pale cream, and her new coat is darker. At 20 weeks her new coat is longer, very curly and appears to be going lighter at the roots, goodness knows what colour she will be!

We found the odd pale hairs on clothing and her bedding for a short while, and when we combed her there was a little left in the slicker, and comb, but it was minimal and simply her puppy fluff coming out.


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone I will keep an eye on her and see what happens


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Farley is 21 weeks and yesterday found a small front tooth on the kitchen floor! Her gum was bleeding slightly where it had come out. Haven't yet noticed a difference in her coat which at the moment is soft and wavy and very low maintenance. Hopefully that won't change!


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

I've noticed a new darker coat coming through on Brody back at 16 weeks too! It's feels thicker and more coarse..not sure about curlyness...his current coat has loose waves. No teeth out yet...good to know to keep an eye out!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Like Brody, Honey also has thicker brown/red coarse hair along her back that is slightly wavy. I think people often guess that this comes from the cocker, especially if it's not curly, but looking at the breed standard for both cockers and poodles, it is the poodle that is supposed to have a harsh texture to its coat and the cockers are supposed to feel silky and never wiry. I've noticed a lot of cockapoos have a much darker back when younger but this sometimes fades as they got older. It's all fascinating stuff! x


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Ooh that's really interesting ! Sounds like uve done ur homework...! Brody was least curly out of litter..which was something I was slightly disappointed about as love the curls.. however everything else about him was right for us and now don't even notice as he u s side wavy and I have nothing to compare him to. Although some have mentioned the curls can come in later..so I live in hope! Also he Ian a real pale blonde boy and his darker back fur is quite apricot! It's quite eexciting waiting f to see what with become of them!


----------

